

The Cult of Busy - mcritz
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/the-cult-of-busy/

======
mathgladiator
Unable to connect: Cached Version

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zisZwuq...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zisZwuqy1zIJ:www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/the-
cult-of-
busy/+cult+of+the+busy+scott&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

